# Elf and the kids



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Elf loves playing with Lia and her friend. They really adore her


















































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

child labour  now theres an idea must get friends kids to come & amuse Louie :lol:

I love Elf he sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hehe, thanks!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what great pictures, i enjoyed looking at them,


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww I love Elf:001_tt1: look forward to seeing more pics x


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Suzy


----------



## hotmooncat (Mar 3, 2010)

What a glorious and beautiful fluffy baby!:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

wot great pics elf is a real cutie :001_tt1:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I've said it before but Elf just melts my heart :001_tt1:


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wow you always take great pics! I'm jealous hahaha


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

kittykat said:


> wow you always take great pics! I'm jealous hahaha


I don't, but thanks anyway


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm having withdrawel symptoms more photos please........pretty please


----------

